# Do what it takes to do something



## Mbas

Hi everybody,
What is the polish translation of the phrase 'do what it takes to do something'
For example:
They have each repeatedly stated in recent weeks that the country would *do what it takes to* keep to its promises
Thank you


----------



## LilianaB

Zrobić wszystko co moźliwe. Which country did you have in mind, by the way?


----------



## Mbas

Does it have the same meaning as 'do one's best' ? It is about France and its debt reduction.


----------



## LilianaB

I think so.


----------



## dreamlike

It's slightly different from "do one's best", the difference being the register, and sometimes the meaning. 
_Do what what it takes to..._ translates as "_zrobić co bedzie trzeba"_
_"do one's best_" translates as "starać się z całych sił".

_I'll do what what it takes to become a translator._ "Zrobię co będzie trzeba, żeby zostać tłumaczem." _it's rather informal_
_I'll do my best to become a translator_. "Będę starał się ze wszystkich sił, żeby zostać tłumaczem."_ slightly more formal, but still informal_

"Do what it takes" implies that there might be some obstacles but nothing will prevent one from doing something, for instance. There are elements of obstinacy and fierceness to it.
_He'll do what it takes to take revenge for his wife's death.

_Does that clear up things?


----------



## LilianaB

I don't know, Dreamlike. I think there is really no difference for practical purposes-- there might be some on the more philosophical level.  (If you start analyzing how these phrases came about. Other than that -- I don't think so).


----------



## dreamlike

Yes, maybe I'm reading too much into them and this difference is strained, but "do what it takes" does indeed connote some obstinacy to me, on a greater level that "do one's best", but this might be just me.


----------



## radosna

Okay, I'll jump in.

I agree with dreamlike that "Do what it takes..." is different from doing one's best because there are times when simply doing one's best is actually not enough.  "Doing what it takes" implies that you will do everything necessary and will stop at nothing to meet your goal. 

I still have a long long way to go in Polish but I'll take a stab at it.  Perhaps it could be translated as:
"Robić wszystko co jest konieczne" albo "Robić wszystko co jest potrzebne."

What do you think about that?


----------



## dreamlike

Maybe, on some occasions, I could translate it this way, but most of the time -- not really. Although they both make perfect sense and convey the idea.


----------

